# I need to know what CC's to try first



## YOMOMA (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been smoking NC's for years and years even buy age and roll my own. Any suggestions? I like strong full bodied cigars


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Without knowing budget or any other details, here's a decent list that will give you a shove down the CC slope. Like NCs, you may find some that you like and don't like. 

Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Partagas Lusitanias
Partagas Presidentes
Partagas D4
Monte 2
Monte 4
Punch Punch
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
H.Upmann Connoisseur No.1
H.Upmann Connossieur A
H.Upmann Epicure Especial
Cohiba Siglo I
Cohiba Siglo VI
Cohiba Esplendidos
Vegas Robaina Famosos


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Full bodied fans usually like the Bolivar Belicosos Finos, as well as the Partagas offerings. CCs tend towards the medium range, but give Boli and Party a shot first.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Just started getting into CCs myself about 6 months ago, after many decades of smoking full bodied NCs (mostly Nicaraguan). I laid in a bunch of different brands and vitolas, and here's what I've found so far. First, most CCs are not as in your face as a good full bodied NC, but they can be very full flavored nonetheless. The ones that I've enjoyed the most are the Partagas 898, Partagas D4 and Bolivar Belicoso finos. The partagas Lusitanias are pretty good as well, and the Monte 2s seem to have some potential. I did not like the Ramon Allones Specialty Selected or Romeo y Julieta cazadores (which are supposed to be one of the strongest). I'm putting them down for another year or two to see if they improve. I find Cohibas and Upmanns are just too mild for my tastes. I also had one Por Laranga Encantos (Asia pacifico regional edition) recently and it was great. Medium strength but very full flavored. In general I find the CCs to be different but not better than a good full bodied NC. Your best bet is probably to pick up a sampler.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

mi000ke said:


> In general I find the CCs to be different but not better than a good full bodied NC.


^^^^^^^^^^^
THIS to the umpteenth power!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Boli and Party tend to be the first Habanos smoke by guys coming from the NC side........great choices for sure, but HU Connie 1 or #2 along with a Coro, Monte ESP, VR unico, really demonstrate the difference.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I will jump in on the BBF and PSD4 train as well, those were my first 2 box buys. Monte 2 are awesome, but need some rest before they really shine.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd say go with different robustos. Cohiba, Partagas D4, Bolivar Royal Corona, Ramon Allones SS and some Montecristo.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Boli and Party tend to be the first Habanos smoke by guys coming from the NC side........great choices for sure, but HU Connie 1 or #2 along with a Coro, Monte ESP, VR unico, really demonstrate the difference.


Great points.


----------



## YOMOMA (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been looking for a good sampler not a lot of options with CC's like NC's since I am in the US. And sending 2 or 300 hundred overseas and not knowing what I'm going to get kinda bothers me.


----------



## YOMOMA (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you for all the suggestions I'm leaning towards getting the D4s it seems like everyone agrees on D4s being great


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Small but strong is the little HUHC.Excellent for any time of the day.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

YOMOMA said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions I'm leaning towards getting the D4s it seems like everyone agrees on D4s being great


The PSD4's I've had did not blow me away. Improving with age, but it's been a long wait. Everyone else does seem to rave about them, though. So, maybe I just had bad luck with the box I bought. CC's can be a crap-shoot.

Personally, I'd go with Bolivars right now. Current shelf stock of ULA coded Boli's are widely praised and smoking very well young.


----------



## YOMOMA (Aug 18, 2012)

Again thank you to everyone that took time to make suggestions I really didn't expect many replies. I figured that question gets asked a lot so I was waiting on some smart a** answers. I think I might have found a good sampler to try some out hopefully soon


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Boli PC, Upmann Connie 1s you can find with age


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

Montecristo No. 2: You definitely should try this one out. 

Bolivar Coronas Junior: This small cigar is very powerful. Don't underestimate it's size. It tastes so great and produces a thick smoke.

I really believe that when it comes to cigars you really have to try them yourself.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

YOMOMA said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions I'm leaning towards getting the D4s it seems like everyone agrees on D4s being great


If you're going to try Partagas to start, I'd strongly recommend the Lusi or 898. Much better than the D4, IMHO, and both are relatively good young. At least the '14's I've had have been.


----------

